# Anyone interested in the new Porsche Boxster? A new rival?



## TTC (May 7, 2002)

I've ordered a new 987 Boxster anyone else thinking of the same.

I feel the TT is a bit long in the tooth now and I've heard the V6 hasn't sold as well as Audi thought.

Share your thoughts!!!


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Plenty of thoughts in Other Marques...


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Thought you couldn't "order" a 987 yet, just put in a letter of intent? :?


----------



## TTC (May 7, 2002)

nothing on the first six pages of other marques...

Should have guessed i'd get an anal response!!!


----------



## X-UFO (Jun 9, 2003)

Would've thought you would have been disappointed if you hadn't got an anal response.

Your post is a wiggly worm on a hook.

You do say 'share your thoughts'.

I rest my case m'Lord.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

paulb said:


> Plenty of thoughts in Other Marques...


 you asked for that ttc :wink: probably get the same reply if you posted about getting a tt on the porsche forum


----------



## TTC (May 7, 2002)

I have been and still am a TT owner for the past 4 years!! Thought some discussion would be good......?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Yes. Interesting.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

TTC said:


> I have been and still am a TT owner for the past 4 years!! Thought some discussion would be good......?


Yes, but Other Marques is for discussing other marques - hence the right place for a discussion. There's been quite a lot on the new Boxster over the last few months.

I didn't realise that length of TT ownership was a passport to posting things in the wrong forum?

To answer your PM, you do have a right to start a healthy discussion, I didn't dispute that. I would however dispute the tone of the message you sent me and suggest that the title of 'Sorry' is actually incorrect.

But, to answer the question, yes I have thought about a new Boxster. I wouldn't want one without a test drive so will be waiting some time. I think the new SLK (and expect the Porsche) to up the ante somewhat and that think Audi will have to something rather special for the next TT.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Since there's no TT content in this thread I'm moving it to "Other Marques".


----------



## TTC (May 7, 2002)

Paulb,

your last paragraph in your post was exactly what I was trying to get going...i must brush up on my forum etiquette


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Nah, anything goes on this forum. Its for muttering rotters and people disaffected or bored with TTs.

Welcome.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2004)

Carlos said:


> Nah, anything goes on this forum. Its for muttering rotters and people disaffected or bored with TTs.
> 
> Welcome.


until the slimfast kids decide to post the usual junk anywhere they like..


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

I'm v interested and will probably move onto a Boxster next after the Beemer

Anyone got an options list/prices/specs/performance figures for the new Boxster yet?

Ta

James


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

jam said:


> Anyone got an options list/prices/specs/performance figures for the new Boxster yet?


Doesn't officially exist yet does it?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone got an options list/prices/specs/performance figures for the new Boxster yet?
> ...


Not sure, sometimes there are leaked pics/figures knocking around aren't there, just wondered :?


----------



## Atlantis (Jul 10, 2004)

No firm details on the 987 yet. The official press launch is 6th September according to my dealer. First cars should hit the UK in Dec/Jan. I've had a letter of intention in since the end of last year, and was asked to cough up a deposit last week (which is Â£2k for a Boxster). I now have an official order form for a car that doesn't officially exist yet!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

If it's true, this is the one i'm waiting for, cheque book in hand! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ster+coupe


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Atlantis said:


> No firm details on the 987 yet. The official press launch is 6th September according to my dealer. First cars should hit the UK in Dec/Jan. I've had a letter of intention in since the end of last year, and was asked to cough up a deposit last week (which is Â£2k for a Boxster). I now have an official order form for a car that doesn't officially exist yet!


Does it have an options list on it?

If so, any chance of scanning it an e-mailing me it? Would love to have a gander.

Cheers

James


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Atlantis said:


> The official press launch is 6th September according to my dealer. First cars should hit the UK in Dec/Jan.


Do you know if this covers both the roadster and the (still only rumoured) coupe model?
Had a letter of intent in myself for a while, but not heard anything


----------



## Atlantis (Jul 10, 2004)

James,
The order form is just a standard Porsche one and has absolutely no details about the car whatsover. I would expect that interim UK order guides with prices and options will be available shortly after the press launch (as happened with the 997). The only rumour i've heard in terms of spec is that the Boxster S will get 280bhp (I'm hoping for 300  )

Neil,
My dealer said that the launch on the 6th will be roadster only. The coupe may appear at the Paris motor show at the end of September, but will more likely be held back until the Detroit motor show in Jan. He didn't expect sales to start until spring at the earliest.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Since there's no TT content in this thread I'm moving it to "Other Marques".


I'm interesTTed in the new BoxTTer but I would noTT commiTT
myself to any car at any price unTTil I have seen iTT in the flesh,
saTT in iTT, and had a TTest drive.

IMO there is TToo much TTo risk just to be one of the firsTT TTo
own one. JusTT look at the handling issues with the firsTT TT's.

I knew I could get genuine TT content into this posTT somewhere :lol:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

putting "TT" in a post wherever a t is required is just so 2000. [smiley=toilet.gif] :wink:


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> putting "TT" in a post wherever a t is required is just so 2000. [smiley=toilet.gif] :wink:


couldn't agree more.

JusTTin

member since 2001 :?


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

justtin said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > putting "TT" in a post wherever a t is required is just so 2000. [smiley=toilet.gif] :wink:
> ...


How do you two know ......?
You BOTH didn't join the forum until 06 May 2002 :!: 
Just a coincidence :?:  :wink:


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

HighTT said:


> How do you two know ......?
> You BOTH didn't join the forum until 06 May 2002 :!:
> Just a coincidence :?:  :wink:


New version of forum was launched on that date, we all had to "re-join". You'll find a lot of people "joined" that day :wink:


----------



## cplus (Sep 23, 2003)

Whilst not directy related, i recieved a invitation to view the new Carrera and Carrera S models in the post today, i think i will take them up on the offer 

Anyone considering purchasing or just generally interested in these new models and maybe wants any specific information please let me know and i will ask for you.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Matt,
Thanks pls see what you can glean on the Boxster Coupe - is it a 2+2 etc


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Followed the link to the photos....yep, looks just like yet another Porsche. If it ain't broke.....


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I wonder how the new Boxster Coupe will compare with the 997. Makes me think that they won't go above 300bhp when the non S Carrera is pushing out "just" 320bhp. I think Porsche could be at risk of the two models becoming competitors, and with the Boxster coming out later, potentially being perceived as slightly more desirable? :?

Anyone here going to the launch of the 997 at Porsche West London?


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> If it's true, this is the one i'm waiting for, cheque book in hand! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ster+coupe


Oh Good Lord - That is absolutely beautiful. Always been scathing of the Boxster as I'm a die hard 911 fan. Liked it but bit never thought it was worth the money. If this one drives as good as it looks then it could well be my next car..... Having said that, I still have over 3 years to run on my TT finance agreement.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Matthew said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > If it's true, this is the one i'm waiting for, cheque book in hand! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> ...


Also, from what I have read it will probably be cheaper than the Boxster as the convertible models are usually more expensive than the coupes.

It won't have the name Boxster Coupe either as the name Boxster = Box(er)+(Road)ster. Apparently it is going to have a nother name, or possibly a number (a la 911).

What ever it is called, if it looks anything like that pic it will be high on my list, if not at the top!!

Can't remember where I read that info but I definately did somewhere!

Cheers

James


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Just spoke to a nice man at Porsche .... he thinks the Coupe may not be released until September 2005 (2006 model year) to give them a full years run at the Roadster first.

He thinks that it will only be a 2 seater, but he has seen pictures of a glass roofed Targa version which would be interesting, plus Club Sport / RS variants for Track Day nuts like they did with the 968.

And the best bit .... rumoured price sub 30K for the entry model (to which I said you'd better put me down for an S then!)


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

If it looks anything like these pictures and is priced aggressively as suggested, they will clean up in the Â£30K coupe segment. Let's face it, they already have the driving dynamics nailed. The cheaper end of the market will be dominated by the Japanese and the entry level TT's (courtesy of those who see it as aspirational). Audi really need to get their act together if they are to emulate the mid-life success of the current model (now fast(ish) on its way to collecting a pension).

I also think that Audi should give their TT replacement another name. TT sales are now dominated by exactly the sort of [email protected] that Audi mocked so successfully with their old A4 advert, where the wide-boy takes a test drive and says it's not his style. One of the reasons I bought a TT in the first place was because Audis didn't have the 'flash' tag that at that time applied to BMW and Porsche owners. When I first bought it, people would let me out at junctions or when changing lanes, kids would give it the thumbs up, etc. It all stopped by about 2001 but it wasn't until I bought the Golf (and at least courtesy from fellow road users was restored) that I realised that TT drivers are now largely treated with contempt on our roads. The kiss of death was as soon as it started appearing on the fleet leasing lists. Think about it - aside from at Audi showrooms and TT meets, how often do you see TT's _without_ scuffed alloys? Let's face it - the TT is no longer an enthusiast's car 

The Boxster Coupe (or whatever they call it) is of course in danger of going down the same route, but I doubt it will because I don't think Porsche will chase the company car driver in the same way as Audi. Porsche dealers seem to appreciate that you are parting with your hard earned to buy one of their cars. However don't expect fellow drivers to wave, at least after the first 6 months. If you want that (9 years after launch), buy an Elise


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

> I realised that TT drivers are now largely treated with contempt on our roads


I agree and think this why mine kept getting keyed. Sad world all the same.


----------

